

Ask HN: Maybe stupid, but how do you reread the comments section? - helloTree

So you want to reread an interesting comments section at point t1 in time (when there are n1 comments) but already read the whole section at point t0 in time (containing n0 comments), t0 &lt; t1, n0 &lt; n1.<p>... obviously you don&#x27;t want to reread ALL the old comments?
======
Pyrodogg
I use the Hacker News Enhancement Suite extension for Chrome (by HN user
etcet).

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

When you revisit a comment thread it marks which comments are new since your
last visit. You can see an example in the second screenshot in the Chrome Web
Store.

------
ScottWhigham
I'm not 100% I understand but I find that the greasemonkey script "Hacker News
Threadify" makes reading and re-reading comments much better:

[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/110317](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/110317)

